# Anyone know a BB for anxiety/panic/depresssion (non-IBS)?



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

A family memeber is suffering from this and he doesn't have IBS...I'm not sure if there is an equivalent supportive BB for these subjects for those without IBS? I think he just needs some support from others in the same boat as this is all new to him. I get this mildly, but I think he could use more support. He is getting help from a therapist too, but I know just how much this BB has helped me...so thats why I was wondering.Anyone have any ideas?ThanksJane


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Jane, hope your doing well. If you type in some searches there are a lot of sites for this, but about.com is one so you know, but I am sure there are a whole lot more and may just be finding one the person likes. http://depression.about.com/mpboards.htm I am sorry to hear your friend is having trouble and your a good friend for helping him out.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

I've only really looked for panic/anxiety ones since that is what i suffer from mostly. but i kind of like t his one http://www.algy.com/anxiety/ click on the BB link.Good luck!!!


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

This is a really good one http://www.hatchcreek.com/hatchery.htm good luck


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Here's some links; http://www.anxietypanic.com/messageboard.html http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Panic-Attacks/messages/959 http://www.anxietytofreedom.com/ http://www.healthyplace.com/Communities/An...ng/support.html http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/7858/welcome_.htm http://www.med-psych.net/links/Illnesses/Anxiety_Disorders/ Best wishes, Norb


----------

